# Investigation (SIGN-UP Thread)



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi all, I had an idea, that if these roleplays dont have to be warhammer related will be fun...

Ok so:

A CSI-style roleplay, with investigators from the crimelab (you)
a baddie (or two) (a selected person/people i will PM)
a crime (chosen by me)

Rules:
No killing CSI's
No inventing evidence (I will PM you if you are going to find evidence, when you will)

DO NOT!!!!!! post who you will be yet, because otherwise one CSi will go missing and BAD GUY will be obvious...

P.S. This will not work without you following these rules because the BAD GUY must remain secret otherwise it will be no fun, or have any point...

M


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

id like to join, it souns fun


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Yay!*

Hi!, ok, thanks for joining, unfortunately i will be going on holiday on tuesday and wil be without heresy for a week, over which period of time i will be creating the crime and scene, for you to play through, I will be playing the witnesses and other characters, and the lab technincian.

thanks

M


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll join, always wanted to try a non-warhammer roleplay.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

ill join too!

Every RP is cool imo, never tried a csi one though  but it sounds promising :biggrin:


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

hmm, to late to join or?

Edit: it means 'Sign me up' as Silar said below me. yahahaha


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Sign me up, I've done a similar rp befor


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*I'm Back!*

Back from tennerife! Yay, so many joined! Ok over this week I will be writing crime scene, then chosing baddie, creating an accaount for them and then U can create your characters...

YAY!

M


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Characters*

OK, you can all create characters here and the proper thread will be creted in the next 10 minutes.

Thank you.

M


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Name: Bel'Garath Ksimyen (popularily called Gareth)
Age: 23
Apperance: tall, slender, blond hair, sea-blue eyes.
Personality: Takes himself far too seriously. but can have a laugh at everything else.
Goal: To never be bored.
Job: depends. CSI for now. Occasional burglar (for fun, leaves stuff back afterwards)
Skills: Good at pointing out the obvious.
Faults: Good at pointing out the obvious.
Other skills: Being a hobby-burglar, is good at staying hidden, picking locks, and also instantly thinks of escape routes when he walks into a room. its an edgy (and positively dangerous) hobby, and even more so for his job.


----------

